# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Are there two type of Mini Pelia ? (Coral moss)

## hotbucket06

Hi all, 

I discover that the "Mini Pelia" I picked from the wild had a significantly different growing form compare to the one I bought from LFS sometimes ago. Is there two species of "Mini Pelia" ? I had heard some hobbyist saying that there is actually another type called "Medium Pelia".

I understand the "Mini Pelia" or so call "Coral Moss" is categorized under Riccardia chamedryfolia . Just wondering whether this is just a grow form due to different lighting / tank condition. Any idea ?  :Rolling Eyes:  


Mini Pelia 



Medium Pelia

----------


## timebomb

Hi, Chris,

I've not heard of Medium Pellia. I know there's a Mini-Pellia and a Coral Pellia but it's highly likely they are one and the same liverwort. With plants, size is not an indicator of species. For instance, the Mini-Riccia is just another form of the normal Riccia. Both are _Riccia fluitans_ but the former would have the term "Dwarf Form" attached to its name. Even then, the Mini-Riccia has been known to morph into normal Riccia after a while.

My bet is that your wild Pellia is either another species of liverwort altogether or it will eventually look the same as your Mini-Pellia.

Loh K L

----------


## Martin

mini pellia and coral pellia are both names for the same thing.

Riccardia graeffei.

look here:

http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=003D

----------


## blitz2003

i think its the same plant. just under different condition they grow differently...

----------


## magpie

This is an old thread. These 2 pelia are different. First picture is mini pelia.
No doubt. 2nd picture definitely is not.

----------

